# When do You use hcg, cycle or pct?



## Kpr740 (Jun 19, 2014)

Been looking into hcg alot now I'm a week into my first cycle, reading around if it's something I need to do. I see alot of people saying use during cycle and people saying use in pct. When do you use hcg and why do you choose when?


----------



## Jada (Jun 19, 2014)

When i used hcg last cycle I did it  for 10days eod after last shot.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dr. prescribed, it seemed logical to keep the boys working during a cycle


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey KPR, Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.

I like to run it on cycle at 500iu's per week, pinned as 250iu 2X week.  I pin it in belly fat with a slin pin on the same say I pin test, assuming I'm pinning test 2X week.  I feel the timing of the last pin is more important that the first.  You want tour last pin to be 3 to 4 days before you start PCT, so back calculate to find your start day.  For a 12 week cycle with a 2 week break before PCT and 5000iu of HCG, you would start at the beginning of week 5.  If you get more HCG, start on day one and blast any left over after test and before PCT.

Again, this is just how I like to run it, there really is no one right or wrong answer, some like to just blast before PCT.  Both ways are affective and both are better than not using HCG at all.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 19, 2014)

i like to blast it after my last shot of test for about 3 weeks eod at 500iu.2 days after my last shot of hcg i start the clomid.I have done it on cycle and i have done it where i wait for my test levels to fall then i start blasting the hcg..thats 3 different ways i used it..No one will have the right answer your gonna have to try it everyway and see how u recover ..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 20, 2014)

I prefer using HCG on cycle as Rumpy advised. Doing so will allow the Leydig cells in the testes to remain responsive to LH stimulation instead of trying to regain sensitivity after the cycle is over. A good analogy by a friend of mine:

I'd rather keep the horse in the barn than chase it over 3 counties....


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't use hCG during PCT.  It is suppressive to your HPTA.  It should be used during your cycle up until you start PCT.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> Don't use hCG during PCT.  It is suppressive to your HPTA.  It should be used during your cycle up until you start PCT.



it has a short half life..2 days after hcg u can start clomid..mega is 100% on never use it in pct


----------



## Kpr740 (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow this is all good stuff. Now can I use it starting like week 5 or 6 and run it up until a few days before pct? I think I'd like to run it near the end of my cycle but still do what you do Bundy.  3 week eod at 500iu. Would a little more than that help or is that what's show to work best? Gonna pick some up this weekend and trying to figure how much I should grab up.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 20, 2014)

Just start running it when u get it at 500 iu a week until u pct. 

I don't like hcg cus it makes my estrogen sky rocket. But i like how it makes me shoot shoe string loads on my wife's ass.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 20, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Just start running it when u get it at 500 iu a week until u pct.
> 
> I don't like hcg cus it makes my estrogen sky rocket. But i like how it makes me shoot shoe string loads on my wife's ass.



Post pics or it didn't happen.


----------

